# Black Diamond 2010 Avalung Pack Recall



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

Just got my agent avalung, luckily its not an affected pack.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I'm still hoping to pickup their Outlaw Avalung pack sooner than later...


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

bummer, the pack I just got a couple weeks ago is recalled! Their saying possibly late march until a fix, super bummer


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was under the impression that BD was fixing or replacing these promptly? Is this wrong?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

PowSurfer said:


> bummer, the pack I just got a couple weeks ago is recalled! Their saying possibly late march until a fix, super bummer




:thumbsdown:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you get your money back for it? March seems like total bullshit!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Black Diamond should replace that pack with a non recalled or fix it asap imo. That's bullshit if they don't. You bought that pack to use this season after all...


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

spoke with both backcountry.com and BD today. I can return the pack for full refund from BC or send the avalung only to BD and they will check it out and send back if it's ok, or replace the avalung in late march when available. probably send it in to BD to see if it's effected then go from there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just send it back to BC and buy another one. The recalled packs are all pulled from stock. At least that is the way I'd do it.


----------



## Grosquick (Dec 21, 2010)

*DIY Avalung*

DIY avalanche respirator for $20.
Check it out.
DIY snowpack respirator

I am working on other versions
Cheers


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think BD is having some manufacturing issues, most of their packs are sold out everywhere


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Grosquick said:


> DIY avalanche respirator for $20.
> Check it out.
> DIY snowpack respirator
> 
> ...


I like the effort, but the chances of that thing surviving an avalanche is slim to none. With all the hosing exposed like that, it's probably gonna get shredded.


----------



## Grosquick (Dec 21, 2010)

That's why I have made a bag I attache on the shoulder and to the bag.
It can also use the hydration sleeve.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

jeri534 said:


> I think BD is having some manufacturing issues, most of their packs are sold out everywhere


That's why so many sites are sold out....

I was planning on buying the outlaw, but was having a hard time finding one. 

If I find one, I assume it's safe to buy since the bad avalungs are off the shelf?


----------

